# NC Bowhunters--Your voice now depends on your 2009 season!!



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

Here are the big guys to contact: Please be respectful, I know this makes everyone upset, but please be nice if you call or email! Thank you!!!



Send letters to the NC WRC Director at this address:
Gordon Myers, Executive Director, NCWRC 
1701 Mail Service Center 
Raleigh, NC 27699-1701

Email: [email protected] 

Send letters to the Governor (Elect) at this address:
Governor (Elect) Beverly Perdue
20401 Mail Service Center 
Raleigh, NC 27699-0401

Email: [email protected] 




Here's the list of commissioners with contact info...


DistrictContact
District 3 Wes Seegars, Chairman
P.O. Box 1756
Goldsboro, NC 27533
[email protected]

District 1 W. Ray White
P.O. Box 922
Manteo, NC 27954 
[email protected]

District 2 Joe C. Barker III
P.O. Box 39
New Bern, NC 28563
[email protected]

District 4 W. Douglas Parsons
P.O. Box 1049 
Clinton, NC 28329

District 5 Nat T. Harris Jr.
P.O. Box 2000
Whitsett, NC 27377
[email protected] 

District 6 Randy Allen 
R.A. Management, Inc.
3129 Springbank Lane, Suite 200
Charlotte, NC 28226
[email protected] 

District 7 Dalton D. Ruffin
2841 Galsworthy Drive
Winston-Salem, NC 27106
[email protected] 

District 8 David W. Hoyle, Jr. This is the one that proposed it
P.O. Box 708
Dallas, NC 28034
[email protected]. 

District 9R. Martin Lewis
1091 Hendersonville Road
Asheville, NC 28803
[email protected]

Governor Appointee
At Large Steve Windham, Vice-Chairman
2688 River Road SE 
Winnabow, NC 28479
[email protected] 

Governor Appointee
At Large Berkley C. Skinner, III
P.O. Box 7593
Rocky Mount, NC 27804
[email protected] 

President Pro Tempore of the Senate Appointee
At Large Maughan Hull, Jr.
1000 Rivershore Road
Elizabeth City, NC 27909

President Pro Tempore of the Senate Appointee
At Large Wendell (Dell) Murphy
P. O. Box 1113
Wallace, NC 28466
(910)285-1350
[email protected]

President Pro Tempore of the Senate Appointee
At Large Eugene Price
130 Quail Drive
Dudley, NC 28333
[email protected] 

President Pro Tempore of the Senate Appointee
At Large Bobby Purcell
209 Kilmorack Drive
Cary, NC 27511 
[email protected]

House Speaker Appointee
At Large Charles Bennett
P.O. Box 2570
Matthews, NC 28106 
[email protected]

House Speaker Appointee
At Large Mitch St. Clair, Sr.
P. O. Box 372
Washington, NC 27889
[email protected]

House Speaker Appointee
At Large John Litton Clark
P. O. Box 469
Clinton, NC 28329
[email protected]

House Speaker Appointee
At LargeDurwood S. Laughinghouse
P. O. Box 17945 
Raleigh, NC 27619
[email protected]


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

http://www.ncwildlife.org/news_stories/pg00_NewsRelease/2009_10_public_hearing_booklet.pdf

This is the direct link to the proposed changes for 2009


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

If anybody wants to start an online petition with me--let me know and I will create a new thread!


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## danray (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Its good to hear there are other people fighting this.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

You bet your butt--I am a woman and have big mouth--haha you count me in on being at the meeting January 13th


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------

